# Castration methods



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I know that there are several common ways of castrating, and with my first castration coming up soon I want to learn more about all of the methods to figure out which would work best for me. This is what I've learned so far, but would like to learn any other methods anyone uses, and any opinions on which works the best for them. 
Banding, using a elastic band applied around the testes. Takes some time to work. Although I believe this is the most widely used method I am worried. Does it cause extended discomfort/pain? What are the risks? Would the investment in the tools be worth the amount I would use it, which would be very rarely? 
Burdizzio, using a clamp to crush the blood vessels in the testes. To me this sounds incredibly painful, although I have read that it is not. I also worry about the price of the pliers, which I have seen for sale at between $23-$89 in my local stores. I have also read that it is the least effective method, and should have experienced people perform this castration. 
Surgical method, making a small incision and either cutting or pulling the testes out of the body. This is the only one I have personal experience with, and it seems simple enough to me, but I again worry about the pain. The price on this method is not an issue, nor is the effectiveness (lol even I can count to two) 

Are there other methods I am not aware of? What method do you use/ would you advise I use? Any opinions are welcome!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I use banding it seems to me very humane, and dosen't bother our boys, their up and going right when I let them go. Its really cheap to do and you can do it at home but you will need another persion to help.
Its very cheap. It costs less than about $12 to get the castrater and the bands. And there's several bands to a package.
The package says to do 2 bands but we have always done one band. Maby it would work faster with 2.
It's the only way we castrate.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

My only experience with castrating is with pigs but i'm curious as to what others have to say on this too. I do know this you don't want to castrate them too young. That's all i know lol..


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I castrated a 5 month old buckling using the banding method. He didn't even seem to notice that I put the thing on there. About 5 weeks later his bits fell off and he didn't seem to notice that either. I only used 1 band. 1 green band.

No infection, and we have lots of flies here. No problems with that either. No pain that I could really notice. Since he can't talk, I don't know for sure but he didn't show any signs of pain.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and and you can castrate as Earlie as 1week BUT that can cause problems. The best time to do it is at about 6 - 10 weeks


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We band. Have for years. We lost one last year after banding, but that was because no one notified me that we were banding my fullblood buck kid, and he didn't get his tetanus shot. Needless to say, I was furious. Banding has always been the choice for us. Very cheap and effective. There's some discomfort for about 12 hours, then they can't feel a thing.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> We band. Have for years. We lost one last year after banding, but that was because no one notified me that we were banding my fullblood buck kid, and he didn't get his tetanus shot. Needless to say, I was furious. Banding has always been the choice for us. Very cheap and effective. There's some discomfort for about 12 hours, then they can't feel a thing.


Really? We never give mine shots before banding... or after for that matter but we don't breed them though, we buy them. Why exactly would not getting his shot before banding be so bad it would cause death?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Really? We never give mine shots before banding... or after for that matter but we don't breed them though, we buy them. Why exactly would not getting his shot before banding be so bad it would cause death?


They can get tetanus. Just as if a human got a bad cut that was exposed to the elements, it could get infected and become fatal.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I use the Ritchey Nipper similar to the Burdizzo, but actually smaller and made for goats. Have never had a problem and there's no chance of infection or tetanus. It is really simple to use and once you know what your feeling for you get it right every time. If you've had experience doing the "cut and pull procedure", it's pretty similar but without the added pain and blood. You know what you're feeling for and you clamp it tight. I give my goats three adult Ibuprofen 30mins before and a tube of orajel to each side afterwards. But then I like to see my goats still look like they have a little bit of their manhood even when they don't. To me it doesn't seem anymore painful than getting your ears pierced - the initial shock and pain and then a little sore for an hour.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We use the Ritchey Nipper as well and it has worked very well for us. They are a little sore for about an hour and then they're running and playing again! I like this method better than banding because it over with in about five minutes instead of it being extended on over a longer amount of time.

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We band, We kid in the winter so when we band it is still fairly cool out. You do need to be careful of tetnus when bading as already mentioned, especially if banding in wormer weather. 
I have castrated 100's and honestly Probably 4 or 5 thousand pigs at one point in my life, since their testicals don't dangle, cutting is the only choice, I find it nice to have the choice to band instead of cutting. In both cases they do lay around in some discomfort for a little while after and there are some risks to both methods, moslty infection. 
I have never used the crimping method. I have always been curious about that.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't mean to steal your thread or anything, but if you use the Burdizzo or something similar, will their boy parts stop growing and stay the size they are if done correctly?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My boy was done by burdizzo and his manly parts are about 1/4 the size they were, now they look like med-lg sized grapes and that was done about 4 weeks ago. He screamed while it was being done but he got a shot of banamine and a meloxiocam for after and he never showed signs of discomfort after the initial crimping, he was afraid of me for the rest of the day because I held him for the vet,but he forgave me by the next morning.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

If the bucks knew we were talking about..oh my lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You ought to see my husband when he helps hold them for me. I think he even crosses his legs 

I do band as I do it later then some people. By the time they are 7 or 8 weeks old I would want them sleepy if I were to cut. They never really act like they are more then a little sore for it.


----------



## mlnorsworthy (Mar 26, 2013)

mjgh06 said:


> I use the Ritchey Nipper similar to the Burdizzo, but actually smaller and made for goats. Have never had a problem and there's no chance of infection or tetanus. It is really simple to use and once you know what your feeling for you get it right every time. If you've had experience doing the "cut and pull procedure", it's pretty similar but without the added pain and blood. You know what you're feeling for and you clamp it tight. I give my goats three adult Ibuprofen 30mins before and a tube of orajel to each side afterwards. But then I like to see my goats still look like they have a little bit of their manhood even when they don't. To me it doesn't seem anymore painful than getting your ears pierced - the initial shock and pain and then a little sore for an hour.


This is the method I plan to use to castrate my three Nigerian Dwarfs with. This is my first time and experience raising goats, and I bought 3 males as pet wethers, but they are only two week old bottle babies right now. This is the tool I have purchased: http://www.jefferspet.com/jeffers-emasculatome/camid/LIV/cp/16150/ the 9" tool.

I've done a lot of reading on the procedure and know what I am looking for and the process of the procedure. But I have a friend who used to raise goats who is advising me against clamping, saying the boys will scream for hours? What is your experience with this? I just want a process that will be short lasting and they can heal and be back up on their feet quickly with no lasting effects.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Personally I knife, easier, less long term pain.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Personally I knife, easier, less long term pain.


wouldent they bleed alot?

www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have always taken them to the vet, who uses a knife. They hardly cry at all and don't bleed more than a few drips.
This year, if I get any bucks, I'm going to try the burdizzo. I don't give tetanus shots, so I'm not going to try banding.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> wouldent they bleed alot?
> 
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


Absolutely not. Lol not even a quarter as bad as a slice in the skin.


----------

